# Any Corvette guys out there lend a hand?



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have an `88 Vette here that will not run for crap. It seems to be fuel pressure. But here`s the strange part, I have pressure at the fuel rail, but there just seems to be air in there, not much fuel at all. Does anyone know were the fuel pump is on this unit, how to get to it, and what would cause the pump to just pump air??
The guy stopped at the station and put $20.00 in on his way over to my shop so it shouldn`t be out of gas. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> I have an `88 Vette here that will not run for crap. It seems to be fuel pressure. But here`s the strange part, I have pressure at the fuel rail, but there just seems to be air in there, not much fuel at all. Does anyone know were the fuel pump is on this unit, how to get to it, and what would cause the pump to just pump air??
> The guy stopped at the station and put $20.00 in on his way over to my shop so it shouldn`t be out of gas. Thanks for any responses.


The fuel pump is accessed through the fuel filler door/cover. 

It sounds to me that it is the fuel pump especially if there is more air in the line than fuel. The pump is supposed to provide enough pressure to prime the line full of fuel before start up.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

this isn't a corvette forum!

anyhow how new is your fuel pressure regulator? it could be allowing air into the line.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The fuel regulator would leak fuel to the outside before it let air in, wouldn`t it?
Thanks 6QTS11OZ, I prolly would have gone from the wrong dirrection and pulled the spare tire and tank down. :confused


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> The fuel regulator would leak fuel to the outside before it let air in, wouldn`t it?
> Thanks 6QTS11OZ, I prolly would have gone from the wrong dirrection and pulled the spare tire and tank down. :confused


You're welcome.:cheers

Check out this link. This will help you a lot.

2005 C6 Corvette Information - 2005 Corvette C6 Information - Corvettes for Sale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> You're welcome.:cheers
> 
> Check out this link. This will help you a lot.
> 
> 2005 C6 Corvette Information - 2005 Corvette C6 Information - Corvettes for Sale


OMG Yes that will help a ton.
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve only got 28 lbs fuel pressure with a TPI system when it`s running so I`ll put the pump in.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That was the easiest pump I`ve ever changed!!
I`m up to 42 lbs idling and runs excellent. Time for a test drive!! BBL, maybe tomorrow. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Rukee said:


> That was the easiest pump I`ve ever changed!!
> I`m up to 42 lbs idling and runs excellent. Time for a test drive!! BBL, maybe tomorrow.
> Thanks guys!


Cool! :cool Glad it worked out for ya.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

glad to read someone helping others out with the fix that gets 'em up and running...cool...
Bill


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

Rukee said:


> The fuel regulator would leak fuel to the outside before it let air in, wouldn`t it?
> Thanks 6QTS11OZ, I prolly would have gone from the wrong dirrection and pulled the spare tire and tank down. :confused





Rukee said:


> I`ve only got 28 lbs fuel pressure with a TPI system when it`s running so I`ll put the pump in.





Rukee said:


> That was the easiest pump I`ve ever changed!!
> I`m up to 42 lbs idling and runs excellent. Time for a test drive!! BBL, maybe tomorrow.
> Thanks guys!


fuel pressure reg with a weak diaphragm will do similar things. creates a lean condition because it's not able to flow enough fuel. that's one of the things that was happening to an 88 iroc that came into the shop a few years ago. have to check the pressure before and afterwards. and as you said 42 lbs is what you need.:cheers


----------

